# ** COPIAH CREEK OPENING WEEKEND 2013, March 1-3**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I talked to Charles last week and he said they are scheduled to open back up the first weekend of March. We have a good size group planning to go. Opening weekend is always a great ride out there! Anyone else planning to make this one??


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

We're planning on being there.

BFWDP


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be at work


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I might try to make it!! Gonna go get a pair of waders here soon so i can start riding again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very tempting.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Very tempting.


Come on Jon....

BFWDP


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm planning on going. It's been a while since I've been on a ride. We don't ride much during the winter.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome. Hope to meet some of you guys out there then. If yall see a group with Southern Mudd Junkies shirts on come speak. My name is Logan.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

ill be there too look for red and black southern mud riderz shirt i will probably be near logan


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

Will be there!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Only a few more days til opening day. We have been getting a lot of rain lately, so the park should be awesome! I'll be there with my son and grandson. There's a MIMB sticker on the front of my red brute. Give a shout if you see us, we'll be looking for you guys. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Talked to Charlie a couple of days ago. He said the waters up and should be in his words "interesting"...lol We'll be there for sure.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We will be pulling in between 2:00-3:00 Friday afternoon. It should definitely be interesting! Hope to see some of yall out there.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

run your snorkels up a lil haha prolly gonna be like Canal Road the last time yall went wen it was flooded logan... i know at Mudfest at Red Creek this past weekend the water was up A LOT!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ lol should make for some Awesome video footage then!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

No doubt !


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

With a high of 45 I guess going for a swim is out of the question 

BFWDP


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope so Stogi. But I can't guarantee you won't have to. There is probably gonna be so much water, you wont know where the holes are. I'm trying to decide if I am going Friday evening or just waiting til Saturday morning to go.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll be pulling the old waders out and checking for leaks tomorrow. My "outlaws" (inlaws) will be getting there friday evening with the camper. Lot 19 . Me and the young'ns will be there Saturday morning first thing.

BFWDP


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I will add this to my list of places to check out this year. Looks like about three hours from me if I speed just a little! HEHE


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm loading the truck. I took a couple hours off work today, so I could go see the new stuff. I'll be watching for you Logan. My riding buddy had to work this weekend, so I'm going solo.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> I'm loading the truck. I took a couple hours off work today, so I could go see the new stuff. I'll be watching for you Logan. My riding buddy had to work this weekend, so I'm going solo.


It was nice to meet you Saturday and good riding. Thanks for the tie rod help too. Glad someone had tools.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Good ride this weekend! Trails where in perfect condition. Could have been a little warmer though. Bike road and handled like a totally diferent bike with the 09 shocks. Rmax 4wd engagment system worked flawlessly. Fan stopped working once. I found the fan had a short in the ground circuit. When I pulled tention on the ground wire the fan started working. Temp fix was to tie a loop in the ground wire and keep tention on it with a zip-tie...lol Mine was one of 2 bike in our group that didn't go home broke.

BFWDP


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol good deal ....wish i could have went but i just got me a house so in the process of fixing tht up ...cant wait to see video!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We going on the 22, I will be home from work. Plan on taking the camper and staying all weekend. Come on and join us!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

22nd of this month?


----------



## big green tractor (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm ready to go ridin ,but have to get the brute fixed first


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going sometime soon, don't know when though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just looked at all 400 of ya'll pics.... saw scott a few times, reppin the MIMB crew! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Where did you see them Jon? I'd like to see them too. I've been watching for the videos. SMJ have some badass bikes. You should see them work in person.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

On the SMJ facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.341985839246078.1073741825.100003039941184&type=3


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

It was a great ride! We brought back a ton of great pics from the ride! Feel to share them on here. Im in the process of editing a video now. We lost one of my cameras on this trip due to a buddy swamping it but we still had two other cameras rolling. I should have a video up by tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Cant wait !! Kristin does a great job on the pics!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> 22nd of this month?


 
that right,,,I got two more weeks of work.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

If your like me and not going to mud nats then lets meet up at CCC next weekend. We will be there all weekend.


----------

